# Need To Design Layout Of New 1,000 sq ft Workshop



## jim1959 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey how is everyone doing, l am hoping someone could help me l am moving next week to a bigger shop.
The shop l am going to was built by my friends late husband a woodworker cabinet maker.
My friend being nearly blind hard walking etc, l do your shoping fix things for her etc.
About a month or so ago she said l know you need main level shop so she is renting me her 1,000 sq ft shop just $ 50.00 a month to cover hydro.

I can do anything to the shop, it has a 8 -10 ft wide x 7 ft tall garage door at one end and a reg entrance door at the other end.
There is 3 benches along 3 walls with lower and upper cabinets ceilings 8 1/2 ft tall.
Need to find best way to layout machines assembly bench once built need to build lumber wall rack, clamping rack, etc.

Hoping to see pictures of other 1,000 ft shops, layout of 1,000 shop drawings
Now shop is one huge room keeping the 3 benches/cabinets and has a wood furnace o if anyone can help me send a link of other shops flloor plan sites etc want to be fully moved in bt end of Oct allot of trips lol.

Thanks Jim from Ontario, Canada


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

That's a lot of space for non-pro. Really.

If you want to do jobs for profit, get a finishing
area set up. Machines and benches can be
squeezed into relatively small spaces. It's 
people working on top of one another that
can be maddening.


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/63043
Scroll down to message #12.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

+1 for Loren's comment on a finishing space. My dream shop will have a metalworking area, a woodworking area, and a finishing area - preferably one that I can spray in.

Forums like the one splatman linked are all over this website. Search through the old ones and you will get a ton of results.


----------



## tomclark (Feb 16, 2010)

My playhouse is 35×35. The big machines are all back to back in the middle of the floor, so running dust collection was easy. I built 24 custom cabinets over the years, so they are set up for different work areas around the walls. Hope this helps. Good luck with your new shop.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I agree that a dedicated finishing area is a real benefit. Regarding the actual layout of your shop, it really depends on you-the type of work you do, which machines you use most frequently, major hand tool use, etc. Anyhow, you can use this to play with different designs before doing any heavy lifting. HTH


----------

